# Multimeter Empfehlung



## XaserVI (9. April 2011)

Ich will mir ein Multimeter zulegen, aber nicht gleich zum billigsten 3€ Modell greifen, welches mir dann ungenaue Werte liefert. Kann mir jemand eines empfehlen bis 20€?


----------



## ghostadmin (9. April 2011)

Geh in den Baumarkt und kauf dir dort eines das so um die 20€ kostet und gut ist. Was ultra genaues wirst du für den Heimgebrauch wohl eher nicht so brauchen.


----------



## Tobucu (9. April 2011)

Für den Hausgebrauch langt eins aus dem Baumarkt. Richtig gute Multimeter sind auch richtig teuer.


----------



## Superwip (9. April 2011)

Was willst du damit denn genau messen?

Eher Elektronik oder Elektrotechnik mit höheren Spannungen (viele billig-Multimeter vertragen nur 250V), hast du eventuell Extrawünsche wie etwa Temperatursensoren oder einen Frequenzzähler?


----------



## rebel4life (13. April 2011)

Das UT70A deckt wohl das meiste ab, was man hobbymäßig braucht, ich hab es selbst, hatte der Pollin mal in ner Aktion für 35€, ob se jetzt den regulären Preis von 40€ gesenkt haben müste man nachschauen.

Die Messgenauigkeit ist zwar nicht die beste, aber pauschal reicht es. Mit einem Fluke kann es sich nie messen, aber das Fluke kostet halt auch lockerst das zehnfache.


----------



## Per4mance (13. April 2011)

hab auch schon den 2 ausm baumarkt. den ersten hats mal geschossen  also wenn man ihn so wie ich nur 1x im jahr braucht oder so hat der bei mir immer gereicht.


----------



## XaserVI (17. April 2011)

Ok vielen Dank. Schnickschnack wie Temperatursensoren brauch ich nicht. Soll nur eher kleine Spannungen und Stromstärken messen.


----------



## Superwip (17. April 2011)

Dann reicht wohl wirklich jedes...


----------



## rebel4life (17. April 2011)

Wenn genau sein soll, darfst aber auch da schon etwas hinlegen. 

Die meisten Billigmultimeter sind Schätzeisen - mal stimmts, mal gar nicht.

Ganz gemein ist es dann auch noch, wenn es kein TrueRMS hat.


----------

